# X9 10 speed trigger shifters road compatibility



## TripleAcc (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-x9-10-speed-trigger-shifter

Are they compatible with rival rear deraillerur?


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

TripleAcc said:


> http://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-x9-10-speed-trigger-shifter
> 
> Are they compatible with rival rear deraillerur?


I have heard they are NOT but I have never personally validated this information...


----------



## TripleAcc (Nov 21, 2009)

yesterday i mounted them and i find that they work even better than the original rival shifters


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool stuff TripleACC thanks for following up on this. I've been thinking about building up a 10spd commuter with flat bar and possibly using SRAM drivetrain, so this is good info to have.


----------



## TripleAcc (Nov 21, 2009)

there are also road specific shifters

http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/doubletap-10-flat-bar-road-shifters

http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sl-700-10-speed-shifters


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

If you see a road flat bar that isn't double-tap that would be interesting. Otherwise I plan to use a mtn shifter. 



TripleAcc said:


> there are also road specific shifters
> 
> http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/doubletap-10-flat-bar-road-shifters
> 
> http://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sl-700-10-speed-shifters


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Good info, TripleAcc!


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Love my Double Tap 10 spd flat bar shifters...*

I have them on my BMC commuter...


----------

